# We've lost a great soap maker :(



## Genny (Mar 21, 2013)

I just saw this on my FB feed from Ann Spanel's son this morning,

"Hi everyone. I am Ryan. Ann's oldest kid. I wanted to let her friends know that she passed away Monday night unexpectedly. Us kids are doing ok. Services are in the works."

If anyone doesn't know who she is, she's Bathmistress.  I don't think she was a member here, but she was a wonderful and helpful soap maker.
She's got some amazing youtube videos that I've posted links to before.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 21, 2013)

RIP Bathmistress!

I just watched a few of her videos not too long ago


----------



## lsg (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I have watched several of her great videos.  Sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 21, 2013)

That is sad news. Prayers being sent to her children and family.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 21, 2013)

I was so sad to hear this, loved her videos and i pray for her family during this hard time.:-(


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 21, 2013)

This makes me so sad, I loved her videos and I've been looking forward to another one. RIP Ann and prayers for her family and friends.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh dear. I watched her too. RIP Ann and condolences to her family.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 21, 2013)

My condolences to all her friends. I never saw any of her videos but I feel her loss through all of you.


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

My condolences to her family and friends.  I am sorry that the soaping world has had such a loss. :-(


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 22, 2013)

Very sad...had only just discovered her on you tube.  Prayers to all her friend and family


----------



## Sinny (Mar 22, 2013)

Sad news, love her soaps. Thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 22, 2013)

I just watched some of her videos a couple of days ago.  It was my first time to watch her.  Very sad for her family.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 23, 2013)

I've never watched her videos, but many condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh no!  Condolences to the family!  Such a difficult time for them


----------



## deg195 (Mar 24, 2013)

so very sad.  I have watched so many of her videos with such admiration for someone whom I've never meant.  My thoughts and prayers will be with her and her family.


----------



## Pilar (Mar 29, 2013)

Prayers being sent to her children and family


----------

